# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > حرفه ای: مشکل نصب نشدن دات نت فرم ورک در ویندوز سون

## bozhmehrani

سلام
یه برنامه فروشگاهی هست که روی پی سی جواب میده.
 ولی برنامه رو بعضی لبتاپ ها  اچرا نمیشه و ارور دات نت فرم ورک میده 
تاحالا دوتا لبتاپ اینجوری شده که 64 بیتی بودن و ویندوز سون اورجینال داشتن ، روشون دات نت فرم ورک 3.5 مورد نیاش برنامه ام نصب نمیشه
unable to inistal....
بوده لبتاپی که 64 بیتی بوده که برنامه ام نصب میشده 
نمیدونم دیگه چکار کنم راه حل های پیشنهادیتونو بی زحمت بگین . ممنون.

برنامه رو که اجرا میکنی میگه دات نت فرم ورک 3.5 نیاز داره.

----------


## bozhmehrani

ویندوز سون خود کارخونه رو لب تاپ نصب میکنه است
ویندوز اینیستالرم که میخوام نصب کنم میگه که نصب شده
واسه کامپایلم همه حالت ها رو امتحان کردم

یه چیزه جدیدی که واسم جالب بود این بود که یکی از دوستام گفت روی ویندوز سون لبتاپش(کارخونه) سیشارپ نصب نمیشده.
تا اینکه ویندوزشو عوض کرده و مشکلش حل شده
دوستان حتما نظراتشونو بزارن

----------


## zarrinnegar

روی بعضی از ویندوز ها ی 7 وقتی .net رو میخوای نصب کنی نصب نمیشه علتش میتونه این هم باشه که قسمتی از framework روش نصبه و باید از طریق controlpanel\Program and features و بعد قسمت turn windows features on or off رو انتخاب و بعد قسمت .net framework 3.5 رو انتخاب کرده و گزینه هاش رو تیک میزنید

البته من خودم روی بعضی سیستم ها اینطوری نصب کردم

----------

